# new miter saw



## marshbandit (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm looking to buy a miter saw very soon. I just need it for light use around the household. any sugestions?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Check out craigslist, or better yet your local pawn shops. I was able to pick up a 12" Craftsman compound miter (overkill for home use) in fantastic shape from a pawn for a whopping 40 bucks.
​


----------



## marshbandit (Jan 8, 2008)

I found a few on Craigslist and none of the folks would return my calls! I ended up at The Home Depot and got my wallet out. I bought a 10" Rigid, came with a lifetime warranty. I never owned a Rigid power tool, I just couldn't go for the Dewalt I was looking at - Too rich for my blood


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

I bought a Dewalt several years ago and have not regretted the purchase at all.


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

marshbandit said:


> I found a few on Craigslist and none of the folks would return my calls! I ended up at The Home Depot and got my wallet out. I bought a 10" Rigid, came with a lifetime warranty. I never owned a Rigid power tool, I just couldn't go for the Dewalt I was looking at - Too rich for my blood


My first was a delta 10" and worked ok for little jobs but when we added on I purchased a Rigid 12" for the trim work and I am real happy with it.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

radiohead said:


> I bought a Dewalt several years ago and have not regretted the purchase at all.


 
My only regret on mine was being a cheap *** and not getting the slide version...other than that, that thing has been FANTASTIC. I have cut an insane amount of oak, at least a dozen decks plus all the odds and ends with it.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I have a 12" dewalt slide miter........no regrets!


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I have a 12" Rigid Compound Slider. It's a great saw. I do wish the laser was actually acurate though.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Dewalt! Laser right on the money.


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

we had one from harbor freight, 12 in laser slide double bevel etc, it lasted 3 years but for 150 bucks we got our moneys worth


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

Harbor Frieght...I use there stuff as a gage to to wether I can justify the cost on the really good stuff. I'm surprised at how well SOME of it lasts/holds up.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Bosch compound sliding miter saw. Get it all, you won't be sorry. Best pc of equipment I ever brought home.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Dewalt compound miter saw, you won't regret it.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

I have a 12" compound miter radial arm Dewalt and love it. In fact I was at Home Depot the other day and not only are they on sale for less than I paid for mine six years ago they are giving away the $200 fold up stand if you buy one. That ticked me off! You can save close to $300 on the package right now.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Bobby said:


> Bosch compound sliding miter saw. Get it all, you won't be sorry. Best pc of equipment I ever brought home.


I love mine too. Bosch builds them second to none.


----------



## turkey track (Sep 18, 2008)

I purchased a Hitachi 12" compound miter saw last year. I've used it quite a bit, and have had no regrets. It is a very powerful saw with an accurate laser system. I've been nothing but happy with it.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Bobby said:


> Bosch compound sliding miter saw. Get it all, you won't be sorry. Best pc of equipment I ever brought home.


I've got one of those too! Great saw! 

Don't get the cheapest ones, the last one I had we couldn't get a square cut with it to save our lives, we just gave it away!!!


----------

